# FS Yamaha turbo quest 13 1/8 x 15pitch



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

For sale. Only used a few times. Came off a F70. Ran a scd15 and this has way better grip and holeshot. Only selling because I repowered my boat with a 90vmax. 250 OBO

Giovanni


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

What boat was it on and what rpms and speed were you getting? Thanks


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

matt_baker_designs said:


> What boat was it on and what rpms and speed were you getting? Thanks


Ranger phantom 168
Me 200LBs and a buddy 240lbs 15 gallons of fuel, tackle and cooler 
36.5 MPH 6200rpms. Solo 38 6300rpms. My hull weights 650LBs but the beam is 83inches. I’m sure on a narrower skiff would be faster.


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

GAD88 said:


> Ranger phantom 168
> Me 200LBs and a buddy 240lbs 15 gallons of fuel, tackle and cooler
> 36.5 MPH 6200rpms. Solo 38 6300rpms. My hull weights 650LBs but the beam is 83inches. I’m sure on a narrower skiff would be faster.


Could also Have Jacked up 3 inches from hole shot and not blow out.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Is there a hub included?


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

NealXB2003 said:


> Is there a hub included?


Sold


----------

